
Typeset in the Future: Blade Runner - andyjohnson0
https://typesetinthefuture.com/2016/06/19/bladerunner/
======
kristianp
Fascinating stuff, although I disagree about the red-eye. I always interpreted
the red glow in the eyes to be an indication that they were replicants.

~~~
AnonymousPlanet
I think the author didn't want to include any spoilers. That the red eyes
aren't gaffes is even hinted at with "How strange! I’m sure it won’t turn out
to be significant". This phrase pops up again at a later time in the article
around a similar plot hint.

